# Dog food



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

We collect a puppy in a couple of weeks. He is on royal canine. I don't want to change her food immediately but I don't want her on that long term (I've see n the price!)

What do you feed your puppy/ dog on?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I feed raw:Natural instincts which is just brilliant... have a look at their web site but if you want dry I recommend Orijen or barking heads. All look a little pricey but you don't need as much and your dog will thrive! Plus less vets expense.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Barking heads in this house.


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Applaws! 75% meat... He was fed on this by the breeder-so far so good!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have Fromm puppy food.


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you. I really appreciate your replies. I will check out your suggestions. I've applied for a barking heads sample


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We changed to Fromm on recommendation at this site . . they love it!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

James WellBeloved Dry kibble and wet pouches...


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy was on Royal Canin up to around 12 months and now on Barking Heads - he enjoys the BH much better.
H x


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Is barking heads more expensive than most dry foods?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just changed to barking heads. Lola loves it and we do too. Poos, coat, ears have improved almost instantly.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Still finding this subject extremely difficult. Most posters are recommending dog foods that are toward the higher end of the foods available. Obviously very good if you can afford it. So who are the people who are buying at the lower end and are their dogs all sick and suffering. One poster on here even called Bakers Complete as the dog food from hell.
Now if you go on Amazon (where they run a very good user review system) and look at the comments you will find Wagg, one of the cheapest foods at around £10 for a 15kg bag, has glowing reports from the users. Bakers Complete (see above) is available at around £20 per 15kg and again receives glowing reviews. So how do we justify buying at the top end other than saying our poos deserve the best.
Can anyone provide any real evidence that the cheaper brands are bad for dogs. Millions are buying them and we are not knee deep in dead dogs. Vets are clearly rewarded for telling us to buy the most expensive brands but they do not appear to be warning us against the cheaper brands.
Is it possible for companys to manufacture and successfully sell foods that are detrimental to our dogs?
I have tried my dogs on many of the brands and to be honest the dogs woofed down the lot and I have never noticed any difference between them all, regardless of price.
What do you think?


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Special Royal Canin Works for the BOYZ*

Alvin and Simon have been on Royal Canin for 3 years. A few months ago they both got an intestinal problem so I put them on Royal Canin for dogs with digestive issues. Works like a charm and they love their kibbs!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

when i got ginger she was on nutrisource dry.and she loves it and it has a 4 star rating,but it is so hard to get around here so i'm switching her over to blue buffalo very slowly it is easier to get and it also has 4 star rating you can go on google,and they will give you every dog food made and just how good they are most are very bad. sugerlump


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i feed ginger blue buffalo and i switched her over from nutrisource cause it was hard to get around here .they both are the same price and both are 4 stars rating .and she loves them 
sugerlump


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Still finding this subject extremely difficult. Most posters are recommending dog foods that are toward the higher end of the foods available. Obviously very good if you can afford it. So who are the people who are buying at the lower end and are their dogs all sick and suffering. One poster on here even called Bakers Complete as the dog food from hell.
> Now if you go on Amazon (where they run a very good user review system) and look at the comments you will find Wagg, one of the cheapest foods at around £10 for a 15kg bag, has glowing reports from the users. Bakers Complete (see above) is available at around £20 per 15kg and again receives glowing reviews. So how do we justify buying at the top end other than saying our poos deserve the best.
> Can anyone provide any real evidence that the cheaper brands are bad for dogs. Millions are buying them and we are not knee deep in dead dogs. Vets are clearly rewarded for telling us to buy the most expensive brands but they do not appear to be warning us against the cheaper brands.
> Is it possible for companys to manufacture and successfully sell foods that are detrimental to our dogs?
> ...


Bakers and similar food are full of colours and additives, so while you may not be surrounded by dead dogs there will be many dogs that these ingredients have an effect on behaviour, weight, and poo ( basically) among other things. Most of these foods are bulked out with poor grade carbs and there aren't many dogs out there that get a chance to work off those carbs, which can end up with a fat overhyped dog. A bit like someone eating fast food every day, it won't kill you, not quickly anyway but will have a huge effect on your quality of life!
For anyone looking for a half decent cheaper brand I would recommend Chappie, I have often heard of it being recommended by vets as a good food so not all vets are out to pinch your money.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I am posting a link to the feeding page on CCGB website, which explains what to look out for

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/feeding.html


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We feed Lolly Barking Heads and I can highly recommend it as you will see. 

Lolly came to us from her breeder on Arden Grange. Lolly loves all food so was happy on it. She did however suffer terribly from a build up of gunk and dirt in her ears. I was having to clean them every day and that still didn't prevent her from having two ear infections. An independent pet shop owner recommended I try Barking Heads and gave me a sample. I think the price was about the same as Arden Grange so that wasn't her motivation. 
As expected Lolly loved it so I decided to swap to it as the meat content was a bit higher. Well almost over night her ear problem disappeared! Our vet was amazed and the only thing we could put it down to was the change in food. Our vet now recommends Barking Heads to all her clients with dogs with ear problems after seeing the change in Lolly's.

There must be an ingredient in Arden Grange that is not good for Lolly or she is allergic to. 

So Lolly being fed Barking Heads has nothing to do with price and all to do with health


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max has Orijen kibble for breakfast, but it is a bit rich. When it runs out I will be trying Applaws.

He has a raw chicken carcuss (which I buy from my local butcher - 14 for £2.15) for his tea, with some veg mix inside.

Sarah xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Another Barking Heads fan here  

I have fed my dogs Royal Canin, Orijen and tried raw feeding, but will stick to Barking Heads now. As a pet owner you need to feel happy with what you feed your dogs and I would always recommend reading the ingredients and any additives  

What you feed your pet is personal choice.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I can reccomend Barking Heads, Applaws and James Wellbeloved. I used to feed Daisy and Millie Barking Heads occasionally but now they are completely on raw. I gave the two foster dogs I had Applaws but I think it was a bit rich for one of them so after taking advice I switched to James Wellbeloved Turkey and Rice which seemed fine.

Personally I think it is very important to feed a quality dog food. They do not need carbs or colourings or additives in their food. I wouldn't give it to my children so I wouldn't give it to my dogs. Whilst dogs fed on cheap food might not be dying all around us it is known that some of the foods can cause changed in behaviour and basically 'the more crap you put in the more crap you get out'! 

If you would like to see unbiased reviews of dog food and what it contains have a look here....

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Re my observation on the Bakers being called 'dog food from hell'. I looked on the food analysis site where they rated foods from six star to one star. Bakers was one star with the comment that ' we only rated it one star as there was nothing lower'. So perhaps it really is 'from hell'.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I suppose its like feeding children, you give a child a poor diet full of unnecessary fat and additives, you are likely to have a problem at some point, whether it be behaviour or health issues. Feed a child a healthy diet and you at least know you are protecting them from all the nasties in processed foods. I have always fed my dogs a good quality kibble and although it doesn't stop them getting ill, I know I have done the best by giving them the nutrients they need to thrive, after all they are like our children  jasper is on fish4dogs and Steffi was on hills and her coat was alway glossy and she lived to a ripe old age of 16 and her coat was as soft and shiny as when she was a puppy and her nose wet and eyes sparkly! Jasper is clearly thriving on fish4dogs so I will keep him on that despite the price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I have just spent a couple of hours plodding through the dog food analasys web site (linked on this thread) and am now even more confused than when I started. Foods are rated from one to six stars.
IAMS recommended by my vet is 2 star and generally panned.
Royal Canin, so popular on this site is rated 2 star with poor ingredients like wheat, soya, beet pulp and chicken fat. receives poor reviews across the range. If you are interested its in the two star group around pages 30-34.
Chudleys, recommended by my breeder (along with Bakers!) is another rated poorly.
James Wellbeloved scrapes into 3 star but ony just.
Burns, too much grains, not enough meat, which seems to be a common complaint across most dry dog foods.
Surprised how many of the popular brands are poorly rated.
I think the site is probably American as so many of the foods I have never heard of and some well known brands (Hill's Science Diet e.g.) could not be found.
Rather struck by the packaging which often features pictures of romping healthy dogs with lots of words like natural, holistic, science, nature, vet, etc. very prominant.
I think we are being conned to spend lots of money on poor products and those of you that are prepared to make up you own foods are the real heros and are probably doing the best for your dogs.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I think doing it yourself is best as you know exactly what's in it!its the idea of feeding raw chicken and him getting it on his fur that does me, I'm paranoid preparing chicken for us never mind jasper coming for kisses after eating raw chicken. I wish I wasn't like this as I know he would love it and would be good for him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You can get "complete" raw food - Natural Instinct, Nature's Menu etc. but it is pricey compared to diy


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

*Jack Spaniel* - I notice you don't mention Barking Heads in your above post which lots of us here recommend and is given 4 stars! 
At the end of the day in the wild, dogs wouldn't eat kibble but raw meat so those of us who choose not to raw feed for what ever reason are trying to look for a dry food with the highest meat content that doesn't contain too many additives and fillers but still remains within our budget. *Jack Spaniel *- you go ahead and feed a cheaper food if that's what suits you but please don't belittle or mock us that choose not to!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think the issue here is to feed the best dog food that you can afford. 

I have heard not good things from people about Iams, Chudleys is awful in my experience (my mum's dog came to her on it) and I have never heard anything positive about Bakers.

One thing you have to remember is that Vets are bombarded with pet food branding. Alot of their study is sponsored and they don't stock a certain pet food because they necessarily like it, it is because they are approched by these firms to hold stock in their practices and will get commission on what they sell. Smaller firms don't have the marketing power to get themselves in there in this way. And yes, I know a vet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jack, popular brands does not necessarily make them the best. Popular brands is based on number sold and money made by the manufacturer. An awful lot of marketing and advertising and great expense goes into letting dog owners know that their brand is "The Best", "Most Nutritious" etc. Do you ever, see any product advertised that says its complete sh*t, we only use cheap bulk filling agents etc - No. 

There are a lot of people out there who buy what they recognise (through the power of advertising) and they feel it must therefore be good. However, a lot of people also choose to do their own research and not simply believe the adverts with obviously healthy bouncy dogs. They look for what they believe is a the best balanced diet they can give their dog.

I get what you're really driving at. Do you want us to say, yeah all kibble dog food is the same and makes no difference, we just like spending money on more expensive ones because we only feel better if we pay more. Cos you ain't gonna get it. You pays your money, you take your choice.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

flounder_1 said:


> *Jack Spaniel* - I notice you don't mention Barking Heads in your above post which lots of us here recommend and is given 4 stars!
> At the end of the day in the wild, dogs wouldn't eat kibble but raw meat so those of us who choose not to raw feed for what ever reason are trying to look for a dry food with the highest meat content that doesn't contain too many additives and fillers but still remains within our budget. *Jack Spaniel *- you go ahead and feed a cheaper food if that's what suits you but please don't belittle or mock us that choose not to!



Flounder, I am absolutely mortified that you have read my posts as belittleing or mocking. That was never my intention and I apologise if my wording has upset you.
I started out looking for a kibble for Oscar after starting him on Chudleys on the breeder's advice. I then read somewhere that Chudleys was poor and started looking at alternatives. I stood in the pet shop and read dozens of packets and the lists of ingredients were so long and confusing that it was difficult to make an informed choice. I was also amazed at the wide range of prices and here I must admit price is an issue for me. I am a pensioner and £50+ is just not something that I can contemplate for a 15kg bag of dog food. I did not notice Barking Heads on that website and will go back and look for it. I have definitely decided against the 1 and 2 star brands and will try to sort out the best from the 3 star group. Have been thinking about Fromm but have never seen it for sale and Amazon do not list it online.
Will let you all know what I decide.
Again sorry to all if I offended.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for your apology Jack and I'm sorry if my post was rather strongly worded. It did just seem like you were saying we were all fools for spending lots of money on our dog's food but I'll think you'll agree from some of the posts you've had in reply it is something people feel rather strongly about. 
And is obvious now from your last post that you do too - having spent so much time researching the foods, and like us all, trying to find the best food you can afford.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

It is a really interesting subject, and it's great to have a place like this to be able to discuss it all. Kipper came to us on Arden Grange, and he loves it. It is expensive, but I think we'll stick with it for now, don't want to change it as we're doing okay. Really good to have this debate though - thank you!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

When we first got a dog a very experienced dog owner told us that 'if you can buy the food in a supermarket don't feed it to your dog'. At the time I thought it was a bit over reactionary - however these type of foods include bakers and pedigree chum etc which are poorly rated. 
I would say to buy the best you can afford and that your dog actually likes! Also if it is stocked at pets at home or bigger pet stores you can often buy in bulk on 3 for 2's etc.
Good luck
H x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit came from his breeder on Wainwrights, which is only available at Pets at Home but you can have it delivered. This seemed very reasonable compared to other dried foods and didn't contain any fillers, etc.

Although some foods like Barking Heads, which I now use, may appear more expensive, the feeding quantities recommended are much less than some of the cheaper foods that are 'bulked out', so you need to take that into account too, as I find it lasts a long time, so actually seems like good value. I've also noticed really clean ears and eyes too, which in the long run can save on vet bills!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I understand where you're coming from now Jack, sorry. I thought you thought we were all just wasting our money for no good reason.

I wasted a lot of money on trying to find the right kibble for Millie. It all stemmed from the fact that she wouldn't touch her food and was losing weight. Each time I thought I'd cracked it, I'd go out an buy a slightly bigger bag to save money and then suddenly she'd not touch it 

I ended up feeding Natural Instinct and am pleased I made the swap, but it can add up in price if its not stocked locally and have to pay postage to have it delivered.

Maybe we could start a kibble food swap shop on here. I bet loads of people have kibble food that is not eaten by their dog and someone else might like to try it before investing in buying any. Hmmm not sure how it would work, anyone got any thoughts on it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Pets at Home have their own version of Fish4dogs called Fishmongers
It is around £30 for 10kg bag

"Main Flavour: Salmon

Suitable for pets of the following lifestage(s): 

1 to 7 Years 

Suitable for pets with the following dietary requirement(s):

Hypo-allergenic

Composition: 

A complete pet food for adult dogs .

Salmon Meal (min 27%), Potato (min 27%), Salmon (min 24%), Salmon Oil (min 9%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Salmon Digest (min 2%), Minerals, Brewers Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Mannan-Oligosaccharides, Fructo-Oligosaccharides, Yucca Extract, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene.

Additives: Nutritional Additives: Vitamin A 24,778µ/kg, Vitamin C 61.7mg/kg, Vitamin D3 1,667µ/kg, Vitamin E (∞-Tocopherol) 185µ/kg, Biotin 311.1µ/kg. Trace Elements; Iron (as Ferrous Sulphate) 297.6mg/kg, Iodine (as Calcium Iodate) 1.5mg/kg, Copper (as Cupric Sulphate) 39.1mg./kg, Copper (as Cupric Chelate) 19.8mg/kg, Manganese (as Manganese Sulphate) 108.3mg/kg, Zinc (as Sulphate) 274.5mg/kg, Zinc (as Chelate) 329.4mg/kg, Selenium (as Sodium Selenite) 0.49mg/kg, Calcium 1.2%, Phosphorus 0.74%, Omega 6 0.42%, Omega 3 2.85%

Analytical Constituents: 

Protein: 29% Crude Fibre 3%, Oils & Fats 14%, Crude Ash 8.5%, Moisture 8%

Feeding Guide (approximate per day)

Dog’s weight 5kg – 12kg: 170 - 225g
Dog’s weight 12kg – 25kg: 225 - 335g
Dog’s weight 25kg – 45kg: 335-650g
Dog’s weight 45kg – 70kg: 650 - 1100g

Your dog needs to be fed twice a day so halve the above amounts. When feeding for the first time introduce gradually over 4 days. This is a guide only as an individual dogs requirements will vary depending on activity level, age and environment. Dogs should be supervised at all times whilst feeding. Always ensure that fresh drinking water is available."

For Izzy it would cost me around 60p a day, she weighs @9kg


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I feed raw so natural instinct is perfect for me as well as meaty bones. I combine it with a DIY raw. If I am feeling lazy, am going away or have just run out I feed fish4dogs or nature diet which I find goes well with a raw diet without upsetting their tummies.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dazzlegirl I hope this help you a little bit ... there are many brands and types of dog food on the market, just read the label to know what you are feeding, plus you have the choice of dry, wet or raw feeding your cockapoo .. 

Do whatever suits you and your dog


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

OK so I have been back to the analysys site and looked at Barking Heads. It certainly looks good so I am taking your advice and sending off for a bag for him to try.
My backup is going to be Fromm Gold (see the link for details)

http://www.postalpetsproducts.co.uk/fromm-adult-gold-15kg-48-p.asp

Thanks for all your comments and help.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jack Spaniel I think you will be pleased with the Barking Head range as many do on here .. which sample did you request? My dogs loved Puppy Days, and enjoy Tender Loving Care very much, also Good Hair Day. 

I hope you find a food which your dog enjoys and one you feel happy to feed as an owner


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Starting on Puppy Days for first 12 months then Tender Loving Care I guess.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Just changed to barking heads. Lola loves it and we do too. Poos, coat, ears have improved almost instantly.


Glad the change of food was a success!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Starting on Puppy Days for first 12 months then Tender Loving Care I guess.


We stopped feeding the puppy one when Lolly was about 9 months old as she had gained weight well and I wanted to offer her another flavour. (Puppy days is also slightly more expensive). Lolly is on Good Hair Day. We tried Tender Loving Care but she seemed more hungry on it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Starting on Puppy Days for first 12 months then Tender Loving Care I guess.


My young cockapoos have always thrived on Puppy Days  I really hope you are pleased with the results. I must admit I noticed the toileting change, no wind from my dogs, plus always had good weight gain, fabulous coat and no bad doggy breath ... remember any treats you give your puppy/dog can affect all of this though


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Starting on Puppy Days for first 12 months then Tender Loving Care I guess.


Posted Twice .. sorry


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just wish BH did more than one flavour for puppies, did I read on here sometime that some started feeding the adult food before 1 year? Dudley is 8 months so I guess that's still a bit young, I've got to order another bag very soon.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I've got to order another bag very soon.


Can I just ask, how long does a bag last you? Of what size... trying to price up how much it might cost to feed our pup on it but really struggling to work it out..  It was a long day at work today..!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dawn, some of us on here a have swapped over at around 9-10 months to adult Barking Heads. How big is Dudley? weight and height?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've swapped to adult Barking Heads too 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is now 11.35kg and 18 ins at the shoulder. A 12kg bag lasts about 2 months so I guess I could order one more then change to adult.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Dudley is now 11.35kg and 18 ins at the shoulder. A 12kg bag lasts about 2 months so I guess I could order one more then change to adult.


Sound like a good plan, Dudley is a good size and may just fill out now and gain more weight


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you, quite a debate and loads for me to think about and investigate. Will also be looking on the website suggestion


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We feed Billy BH and he has all 3 adult flavours - chicken, lamb and salmon which we alternate at mealtimes to give him a bit of variety. He has only been on it a few months but coat is good and eyes seem cleaner. He seems to enjoy it too.
We have been buying 2kg bags as I have found a local supplier selling it for £8 - the 3 bags have been lasting just over a month approx.
H x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Glad the change of food was a success!!


Thanks.. She loves it. It was Janet (Flounder) who inspired me to make the change. Lola's ears were not causing any problems like infections or anything but I noticed more wax build up and they were getting quite smelly (again no infection) so I felt I had to give BH a go as Janet had recommended it for ear problems. Lola's ears are now absolutely perfect... No build up of wax and no smell! I can't stress how happy I am with it and I find it to be very reasonably priced using the Amazon monthly subscription. 

(We had been on Hills Science Plan Vet Essentials as recommended by Vet.. I think it was far too rich and full of additives for Lola's system. With her ears the way they were, and her poos being runny at times I knew we had to change).


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Ruth, I must look into getting it delivered by amazon - I have no willpower and always end up spending a fortune when I go into the dog shop to buy it!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

... Woops, hit send too early. I noticed a difference in Lola when we changed too - she was on Beta puppy food before - and her ears and eyes really cleared up on BH. Let's hope they like the adult one too when the time comes to switch x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> ... Woops, hit send too early. I noticed a difference in Lola when we changed too - she was on Beta puppy food before - and her ears and eyes really cleared up on BH. Let's hope they like the adult one too when the time comes to switch x


It's great to know BH is working so well for so us! Amazon is really good if you go with the monthly subscription, they even sent us money off vouchers! I think they will continue to love it too!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i have a register that will tell you every dog food and what it is valued at, like 1 ,2 3, 4, 5, stars.if i could find a way i will post it so you could check and see how good your dog food is..my ginger was weaned on nutrisource,which is 4 stars,but it is very hard to find around here so i am changing her over to blue buffalo,which is all so 4 stars.,i don't know what you call expensive but both of theses cost about 32'00 for 20 # i think,but they are all 4 stars. now 5 stars is really costly.but it is what you think you should feed the member of your family right,,sugerlump


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Just to say one little thing, my mums cocker spaniel has always eaten dry bakers, has never had any health problems and is still going strong at the ripe old age of 16! Personally I feed my two Green Dog because they use really good meat source and ethically they fit how I feel about meat. Just saying if you can only afford 'the cheap stuff' don't feel that your dog will 'suffer' as they may well do fine and be happy and healthy on it


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

I've just worked out that if I buy barking heads from amazon, it will cost approx 56p a day to feed my puppy . That sounds very reasonable to me.


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

how heavy will my poo weigh as an adult??? she clears all her food in seconds and im trying to work out if i am feeding her enough???? can anyone help?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a "how long is a piece of string" question Kimmie! It depends on what mix she is, how big her parents are, and what nature has decreed she will be!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

dazzle..how much is 56p...Haa Haa please .i really don't know
my blue buffalo is 31.00 dollars for 20 pounds.


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I make it under a us dollar - 0.9 of a us dollar. Is that 90 cents ? Never been to USA !


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

kimmie said:


> ...she clears all her food in seconds and im trying to work out if i am feeding her enough???? can anyone help?


Most dog food manufacturers list recommended feeding guidelines based on the puppy's age and weight. Have you checked the packet or the manufacturers website?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm a raw feeder with Ni as the base for this, but reading Jack's comments about feeding the best on a budget. 
If you have a animal feed supplier in your area you could consider one of the working dog feeds. They are high protein foods designed for work and gun dogs and are a lot cheaper than the more well known manufacturer's, typically under £25 for a 15kg bag vat free. you will have to check the ingredients to see if they meet your needs, but a friend of mine competes in field trials with his 6 dogs so feeding them is a big draw on his income and he feeds Skinners, all his dogs, Labs are in fantastic condition with beautiful coats.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

kim..most dogs will clear all there food just as fast as there mouth can handle it.is she gaining weight every week. ,if so then your feeding her good, if you were not feeding her enough she would not gain as much weight and what does your vet say ,he can tell you in a minute if your under feeding her, ok sugerlump


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So I have changed Binky to barking heads today, she has eaten the lot so far. 
I did a bit more reading and decided with what I read and all your endorsements on here it was a much better option than JWB for me. Also I took her to the vet for her paw and she weighs 5.7kg, which I thought at 13 weeks made her la chunk, but he said she felt too lean and I need to feed her more...oops!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Bracken is 4kg and a week younger than Binkster, I wouldn't necessarily put too much on a vet saying she's 'ribby' I had the same comment with Willow but comments from the partner vet and one of the vet nurses that she was fine. I think vets are expecting them to feel like cockers but they feel more like poo's when they're growing? Maybe?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Bracken is 4kg and a week younger than Binkster, I wouldn't necessarily put too much on a vet saying she's 'ribby' I had the same comment with Willow but comments from the partner vet and one of the vet nurses that she was fine. I think vets are expecting them to feel like cockers but they feel more like poo's when they're growing? Maybe?


Cheers Laura, I thought she felt ok to me, and her weight is good, and her tummy is round for sure!! I will keep on with the BH and not flap that she is hank marvin.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.dogfoodadvisor.com you can get to both of these sites on yahoo.the dog food advisor is really good it will tell you just how good your dog food really is and every thing that is in it, i know this is a long post but i don't want people feeding there babies stuff that will get them sick ,,and please don't use and dog food that comes from diamond pet food company sugerlump

you can use this site to see all the dog foods and how good they are and just what is in them.it will help you make your choice ok ,,sugerlump


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dazzlegirl*

Dazzlegirl it really depends on what you can afford to buy. I have chosen to feed our pup when we get it as much of a "natural" diet as I can. We do it for our selves and our cat, bird. I do know what you eat does effect your health. I figure I might as well pay now then pay later in the way of 'unwanted" vet bills. 

We I had pets when I was younger my parents fed what ever was available to our dogs and other animals. Our dogs where healthy right up until about a year before each of them died. We NEVER had problems with them. But that was going on 15-20 years ago. WE also had a horse that lived until he was around 40 years old. My parents feed him high quality horse food. 

But A lot of these companies have change hands or have been bought out. And their quality has gone down.

We change my cats food over about 2 years ago. It was loooong process to find what she liked. I had to give in to her still eating kibble, but she now eats wet food also. I give her Blue Buffalo and dry NutriSource. I would like to give her all grain free but she is very picky. Plus I didn't start her when was a kitten. But with our pup I will start feeding just wet can and raw foods. NO Kibble.

But this is my choice, but I do know if some how in the future i couldn't afford to feed our animals this type of food, I would go for a cheaper food. Its better then giving them up.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

they can be finicky eaters,but the main thing is to feed them some thing that is good and good for them .i like to know what is in it before i feed it so my ginger,,,,SL


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

NI here for over a year now. Jess loves it and seems to be thriving on it. We are very lucky that NI is within walking distance!


----------



## TubbsMom (Dec 4, 2012)

I did a lot of research before we got Tubbs to see what we should get. I live in Canada and I've noticed most of you live in the UK, so we don't have all the same brands here. 

Our breeder gave us royal canin, he said that the puppies were being fed it. I hadn't heard the best things about their items so I did some looking up. I found that a lot of pet owners had allergy issues with their pets at some point in time buying the cheaper, well commercialized brands. Generally they had to do with corn and grains. 

I didn't want to go through that now or eventually, after pricing and such I decided on Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain Free puppy formula. He adores it, he eats it all in one sitting (I split it up into two feedings a day) probably without breathing hah 

I know it's cheaper in the US. Here it's about $64 plus tax for a 24lbs bag; for you UKers that's about £40 for 10kg

So far so good! Their treats are ridiculous in terms of pricing. I'd def go broke buying those. 

Realistically, we all have to buy what we can afford and hope for the best. Just because Blue Buffalo has 4 stars doesn't mean it'll ultimately be good for Tubbs in the long run, or short. All these brands are going to do is keep us questioning our decisions. Because there's always something better out there XD


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes that is true tubbs..but what that does is gives you a guideline as to not to feed your puppy a bunch of junk ,like corn that is really bad for dogs,.and you feed what you can afford. but any dog food from 3 stars up is good and they don't use corn as a filler, only the very cheep food use corn because it is a very cheep bi-product that is easy to grind and fill in the food just to make a cheep product so they can make money and don't care what it does to your pets, .some is so bad i would feed them table scraps first before i feed them that junk,,just saying....Lumpy


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have my Cockapoo yet so cannot comment on that from experience, but my last dog (cross Collie/Labrador) was fed on Eukanuba as a puppy and Iams as an adult. We asked our vet and they can usually recommend the best food for the specific breed and age while taking into consideration their medical history alongside any abnormalities. I like to ask my vet as the vets, with experience, will know which brands are most likely to cause allergies and/or long term health problems based on the dogs that they have seen n the practice.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, so this thread, just like Oscar, is still bouncing along.
Since I last reported Oscar has decided he doesn't like Barking Heads Puppy Salmon, turned his nose up at Fromm which I thought was really going to be a success and is currently making do with Science Diet. Sometimes we mix cooked chicken in with his kibble and he is quite adept at picking out the meat and leaving the kibble.
If you leave it down he will eat everything eventually but does it grazing rather than woofing it back like grown up dogs do.
I really don't fancy the raw feeding but maybe Oscar would. He does love pig's ears and also chews on his antler.
Oscar is really healthy, full of beans always, and putting on weight regularly and is now up to 11kG so not too worried.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kevin, I think the problem with adding things is it can make fussy eaters - yes they would rather eat the chicken etc! Dudley went through a stage of not looking interested but I took it up, put it down half an hour later and once had to pick it up again (after about 20 mins) - I waited until the next meal time then, he usually eats straight away now! having said that I do add a bit of chicken or squash sometimes but that is never when he is being fussy just when I happen to have some and luckily he seems ok to have plain kibble the next time. I bet Oscar would love the raw, as would my Dudley but i'm sticking with BH for now - nearly at the end of this bag though so will buy some adult next, bet he will enjoy the change.
redecoffee - the only problem you may find when asking a vet is that a lot of them have agreements with dog food companies, so although they wouldn't recommend something that would harm your dog they would probably push the brand they have the agreement with for you to try.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Kevin, I think the problem with adding things is it can make fussy eaters - yes they would rather eat the chicken etc! Dudley went through a stage of not looking interested but I took it up, put it down half an hour later and once had to pick it up again (after about 20 mins) - I waited until the next meal time then, he usually eats straight away now! having said that I do add a bit of chicken or squash sometimes but that is never when he is being fussy just when I happen to have some and luckily he seems ok to have plain kibble the next time. I bet Oscar would love the raw, as would my Dudley but i'm sticking with BH for now - nearly at the end of this bag though so will buy some adult next, bet he will enjoy the change.
> redecoffee - the only problem you may find when asking a vet is that a lot of them have agreements with dog food companies, so although they wouldn't recommend something that would harm your dog they would probably push the brand they have the agreement with for you to try.


Sorry, I never thought of that. Very good point about making them fussy eaters, I could just imagine the cockapoo sat at the table next to a young child and them both trying to get away with eating only pizza or a burger.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

When my Emna was a puppy back in 1996 my trainer said she would not touch Eukanuba with a barge pole as it caused accelerated growth in dogs. I expect that has changed now, but it made me very wary. Both my dogs are now on raw and loving it.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky likes a mix of Wet food and kibble. So I use JWB kibble, it comes in 4 flavours for puppies so I have a bag of each and alternate... and add to it either the JWB wet food or more recently Nature Diet puppy and she LOVES it....it is a pate type consistency. I just dish up half and half, one tray of Nature Diet lasts 2 days. 
I tried Raw feeding twice....she was reluctant, but ate it..then thew up both times!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey there! I wasn't offended and saw nothing in your posts to cause offence. Feeding our beloved dogs is fraught with complications. My Max came with Fish4dogs but he was underweight had runny poos and didn't like it. I found Natures diet which he loved but it didn't fill him so am now feeding both my dogs raw. They love it and are thriving. I think you have to find a food your dog enjoys, that suits him and your pocket. Avoid those packed with grains. There is a working dog food (cheaper as no VAT) called Autarky that might suit. It has lots of herbs and stuff in. I was going to try it but in the end thought stuff it am fed of wasting money on kibble. Toffin, I can assure you they do not get the food all over their fur. They are really dainty as they gnaw on the chicken wing, outside. Like you I was concerned re cross contamination, but really it's not a problem. I confine my two to the utility room to eat if the weather is foul and just wash the floor with flash and dettol once they have finished. They don't swing it around or anything, I have been pleasantly surprised and they don't smell of raw chicken or tripe (their current dish of the day). Today I have dropped the amount I am feeding Max to 4% of his body weight and I have cut out the veg. It's just meat from now on.


----------



## TubbsMom (Dec 4, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> yes that is true tubbs..but what that does is gives you a guideline as to not to feed your puppy a bunch of junk ,like corn that is really bad for dogs,.and you feed what you can afford. but any dog food from 3 stars up is good and they don't use corn as a filler, only the very cheep food use corn because it is a very cheep bi-product that is easy to grind and fill in the food just to make a cheep product so they can make money and don't care what it does to your pets, .some is so bad i would feed them table scraps first before i feed them that junk,,just saying....Lumpy


don't get me wrong, I know the importance. My parents for example has come on hard times, not only that but one of the litter pups was returned to them. So now they have 3 dogs to feed, it's not cheap and they don't have the money like I do to buy the good stuff. Currently they're feeding them beneful and they know it's not good for them but it's all they can really afford atm. 

That's all I meant, everyones situation is different. For them, they didn't expect life to take them where it has. Hopefully things will get better money wise.

@redecoffee: I can see that making sense, just be careful because sometimes it's not a matter of what the vet thinks is best but rather what the company that he/she endorses says is good. I wish I knew a vet so I'd know hah being cautious is always wise.


I wish I could give tubbs some wet but it seems to just give him the runs. If I give it to him as a treat once a week or so would his body get used to it eventually? I'm thinking it should =P

only meat uh? well my vet did mention that a dogs meat intake shouldn't be very high. Something about cats being more of a meat eater then a dog...? I don't know, I guess in old age the high protein can cause issues with kidneys and livers if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dogs are carnivores. Just like cats. You study wild dogs and they don't head for the nearest grass to graze on, they head for meat, they hunt for meat and they eat the meat. They may chomp on a bit of grass now and again, but meat is the food of choice. Mine will still get apple carrot and pumpkin but not mixed in with the meat, more for treats.


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

thx less worried now


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Just to let you know I tried Oscar on raw food. I bought some chicken wings as that seemed to be popular with many of you. Oscar was absolutely horrified when I put them down, he sniffed and then looked at me as though I had gone completely mad. Left them down for a while, he occasionally looked in his bowl to see if anything had changed, but that was that, they went in the bin.
Oscar remains very difficult and has had little goes at most of the popular kibbles. He eats each one for a little while but then turns his little black leather nose up. He is currently eating K9 kibble but I don't expect it to last.
On the up side he is hugely healthy, full of beans, correct weight, daft as a brush and I love him dearly.


----------

